# Gong Target Stand and Squirrel Target



## Chips O'Toole (Mar 25, 2020)

I have been building a stand for gong targets. Today I finished the stand, apart from some touch-ups, and I mounted the first gong.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 25, 2020)

You using ar500 plate?


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Mar 25, 2020)

That's what the Ebay guy claims.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 25, 2020)

I have a variety of diameters hanging on mine. No squirrels though. I'll get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 26, 2020)

I just fed the squirrels 50 lbs of nice tasty grass seed .  Between them and the birds , I may end up with a few blades of grass , but at least I won't have to cut it .


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 26, 2020)

My pistol target set up. The 2 squares on each end are for paper targets.


Simple rifle target.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Mar 26, 2020)

Here in Florida, it's legal to kill squirrels outside of hunting season if they're near your house and doing destructive things.

Such as looking tasty.


----------



## aliva (Mar 26, 2020)

Here in Canada the squires are pretty big, usually we use 300 Winchester short mag


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Mar 26, 2020)

Ours are so big, it only takes three to make a sandwich.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Mar 27, 2020)

I finished the stand and fired off a few rounds even though the sun was setting. I really like shooting steel. I didn't realize how great it was. It even made me like the Model 60.

It's so liberating, shooting in a general direction instead of aiming carefully.

The stand worked out well. It's very light, but it can support my weight in the middle. Breaks into three pieces in a few seconds.

Now I need another one.

Showed the gong on the left what I think of squirrels. That felt good.

The truck bed coating resists bullets well. The Rust-Oleum on the day-glo targets does not. Recommendations appreciated. Maybe I can find day-glo truck bed coating.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 27, 2020)

I love my model 60, fun cheap plinking gun. 
I wish I had a place like you have to shoot. Living in St Pete the gun ranges are getting to crowded and expensive.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Mar 27, 2020)

Cities and suburbs are the worst, and they will be even nastier and more authoritarian in the future. Best to get out if you can. The country is like heaven.


----------



## 38super (Mar 27, 2020)

Best texas heart shot I've seen in a while.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Apr 8, 2020)

I made another target array, plus 6 bottle stands. I'm thrilled with this stuff.


----------

